# الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد).. asmicheal



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد).. asmicheal*​

لينك مباشر ​


=









​

*كلمة "ملاك" تعني "رسول". *

*وللملائكة أجساداً لطيفة من النار أو الهواء (دانيال 7،6:10؛ متى 3:28؛ مرقس 5:16؛*
*لوقا 4:24؛ أعمال الرسل 10:1؛ 7:12؛ سفر الرؤيا 1:10) *


*والملائكة أكثر إقتداراً وقوة وسرعة ونشاطاً من الإنسان، وهم أقدر في معرفة الأشياء، وأسرع إلى الوصول إلى حقائق الأمور من الإنسان. *


*خلقهم الله قبل خلقة الإنسان في اليوم الإول (حيث خلق الله النور والملائكة من نور). وقد سقط بعضهم بخطيئة التكبر وأصبحوا شياطين.*




*طغمات الملائكة*
*الملائكة في المسيحيه ثلاث طغمات:*
*الأولى: السارافيم – الكاروبيم – العروش*
*الثانية: القوات – السلاطين – السيادات*
*الثالثة: الرياسات – رؤساء الملائكة – الملائكة *


*الملاك ميخائيل في المسيحيه هو الأول في رؤساء الملائكة السبعة : *

*ميخائيل وغبريال ورافائيل ( ذكروا في الكتاب المقدس ) وسوريال وصداقيال وسراتيال وأنانيال ( أشار إليهم التقليد الكنسى في الكتب الطقسية ) .*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*





*طغمات سمائية*

*ينقسم السمائيون إلى طغمات: *
*1- الملائكة*
*2- رؤساء الملائكة*
*3- الرئاسات *
*4- السلاطين *
*5- الربوبيات *
*6- الكراسي *
*7- القوات *
*8- السيرافيم *
*9- الشاروبيم**. (عن موقع الأنبا تكلا)*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*



هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 732x663 الابعاد 166KB.


[COLOR=window++++]هؤلاء هم الذين قال عنهم القديس بولس الرسول: [/COLOR]
[COLOR=window++++]" أليسوا جميعهم أرواحاً خادمة، مرسلة للخدمة، لأجل العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص" (عب 1 : 14). [/COLOR]
[COLOR=window++++]ولعل من أروع الأمثلة التى تروى عن غيرة الملائكة، ما رواه الكُتّاب لنا عن غيرة السارافيم لأجل الخدمة وخلاص الناس، مع أنهم ملائكة للتسبيح، هؤلاء لما سمعوا اشعياء النبى يقول "ويل لى قد هلكت، لأنى إنسان نجس الشفتين" (أش 6: 5)، لم يتباطأ أبداً، ولا انتظروا أمراً ولا دعوة. إنما اشتغلوا بكل سرعة وبكل غيرة. وهنا يقول اشعياء: [/COLOR]
[COLOR=window++++]" فطار إلى واحد من السارافيم (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)، وبيده جمرة أخذها بملقط من على المذبح، ومس بها فمى، وقال " قد انتزع إثمك، وكفر عن خطيئتك" (أش 6: 6، 7). [/COLOR]
[COLOR=window++++]لاحظ هنا كلمة (طار) إذ تدل على السرعة، وكلمة (جمرة) تدل على الحرارة. وكلاهما من خواص الغيرة: الحرارة السرعة. [/COLOR]
[COLOR=window++++]ويعوزنا الوقت إن تحدثنا عن عمل الملائكة من أجل خلاص الناس، سواء فى تبشيرهم، أو خدمتهم، أو حلولهم حول خائفى الله وتنجيتهم (مز 34: 7) أو نقلهم رسائل الله إلى خدامه.. إنهم الذين قيل عنهم فى المزمور " المقتدريت قوة الفاعلين أمره عند سماع صوت كلامه" (مز 103: 20). [/COLOR]
[COLOR=window++++]ومن أمثلة خدمة الملائكة، أنقاذ أحدهم ليهوشع الكاهن. [/COLOR]
[COLOR=window++++]كان الشيطان قائما عن يمين يهوشع الكاهن العظيم ليقاومه. كان يهوشع لابساً ثياباً قذرة. وتدخل ملاك الرب وقال للشيطان " لينتهرك الرب يا شيطان، لينتهرك الرب.. أفليس هذا شعلة منتشلة من النار" (زك 3: 2). وهكذا نزعوا عن يهوشع الملابس القذرة، ألبسوه ملابس مزخرفة. وأشهده ملاك الرب على السلوك فى طريق الله (زك 3: 3- 7). [/COLOR]
[COLOR=window++++]ومن أمثلة غيرة الملائكة، مما فعله الملاكان اللذان انقذا لوط من حريق سادوم. [/COLOR]
*قيل إن الملاكين قالا للوط " من لك أيضاً ههنا**؟ أصهارك وبنيك وبناتك، وكل من هو لك فى المدينة. اخرج من المكان، لأننا مهلكان هذا المكان.. ولما طلع الفجر، كان الملاكان يعجلان لوطاً.. ولما توانى أمسكا بيده وبيد إمراته وبيد بنتيه، لشفقة الرب عليه، وأخرجاه ووضعاه خارج المدينة.." (تك 19).*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

كتاب لاهوت المسيح - البابا شنودة الثالث


*39- سلطان المسيح على الملائكة*

​

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1058x1388 الابعاد 248KB.


*[COLOR=window++++]1 في الاصحاحين الأول والثاني من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين يشرح القديس بولس الرسول كيف أن [/COLOR][COLOR=window++++]السيد المسيح[/COLOR][COLOR=window++++] أعظم من الملائكة (عب1: 4). بأدلة تثبت لاهوته من حيث هو الابن، وعن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، وقد قيل عنه كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور، وكل شئ قد وضع تحت قدميه...[/COLOR]*
*

*​*[COLOR=window++++]2 وبعد التجربة على الجبل قيل " وصارت الملائكة تخدمه" (مر1: 13) " وإذ ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه" (متى4: 11). [/COLOR]*
*

*​*[COLOR=window++++]3 وقد قيل في خضوع الملائكة له "... يسوع المسيح الذي هو في يمين الله. إذ قد مضي إلى السماء، وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مخضعة له" (1بط3: 21، 22). فمن هو هذا الذي تخدمه الملائكة، وتخضع له ملائكة وسلاطين وقوات، إلا أن يكون هو الله وحده؟‍‍![/COLOR]*
*

*​*[COLOR=window++++]4 وقيل عنه " لتسجد له كل ملائكة الله" (عب1: 6). كما قيل عنه في موضع آخر أنه تجثو باسمه كل ركبة مما في السماء... (فى2: 10). ولا يمكن أن الملائكة تسجد وتجثو إلا لله وحده. [/COLOR]*
*[COLOR=window++++]وقيل في [/COLOR][COLOR=window++++]سفر الرؤيا[/COLOR][COLOR=window++++] حيوانات، والأربعة والعشرين كاهناً سجدوا له وهم يترنمون " مستحق أنت أن تأخذ السفر وتفتح ختومه" (رؤ5: 8). [/COLOR]*
*

*​*[COLOR=window++++]5 وقد قيل في أكثر من موضع أن الملائكة هم ملائكته وهو يرسلهم. [/COLOR]*
*[COLOR=window++++]أ ففي (متى13: 41، 42) " يرسل [/COLOR][COLOR=window++++]ابن الإنسان[/COLOR][COLOR=window++++] ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الإثم ويطرحونهم في أتون النار " من ذا الذي له سلطان أن يرسل الملائكة في الدينونة إلا الله وحده؟ [/COLOR]*
*[COLOR=window++++]ب وفي (متى24: 30، 31) " ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتياً على [/COLOR][COLOR=window++++]سحاب[/COLOR][COLOR=window++++] السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فيجمعون مختار يه من الأربع رياح، من أقاصي السموات إلى إقصائها ". [/COLOR]*
*[COLOR=window++++]ونلاحظ هنا أن الملائكة هم ملائكته، والملكوت هو ملكوته، والمختارين هم مختاره. وهذا لا يمكن أن ينطبق على إنسان ولا على مخلوق أياً كان... [/COLOR]*
*

*​*[COLOR=window++++]6 هذا التعبير خاص بالله وحده. فالملائكة هم ملائكة الله. [/COLOR]*
*[COLOR=window++++]فالمزمور يقول " باركوا الرب يا ملائكته" (مز103: 20). ويقول أيضاً الصانع ملائكته أرواحاً وخدامه ناراً تلتهب" (مز104: 4) (عب1: 7). وقيل أيضاً " يوصي ملائكته بك فعلي أيديهم يحملونك" (مز91: 11) (متى4: 6).. وقال السيد المسيح نفسه " من يغلب سيلبس ثياباً بيضاً وسأعترف باسمه أمام أبى وأمام ملائكته" (رؤ3: 5). والله هو الذي يرسل ملائكته فيقول دانيال النبي " ألهي أرسل ملاكه وسد أفواه الأسود" (دا6: 22). [/COLOR]*
*[COLOR=window++++]فكيف تكون الملائكة ملائكة الله، وملائكة المسيح في نفس الوقت،[/COLOR]*
*[COLOR=window++++] إلا لو كان الاثنان واحداً، وعندنا شاهد جميل في آخر سفر الرؤيا يقول " والرب إله الأنبياء القديسين أرسل ملاكه ليري عبيده ما ينبغي أن يكون" (رؤ22: 6). وفي نفس الإصحاح " أنا يسوع أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور" (رؤ22: 16) قارن أيضاً مع (رؤ1: 1). [/COLOR]*
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*



هل يمكن أن تسقط الملائكة، وتقع في خطايا، مادامت لهم حرية وإرادة؟!​ا*لإجابة: *


حقاً إن الملائكة مخلوقات عاقلة حرة. وقد اجتازوا فترة اختبار. وسقط منهم مَنْ سقط؛ ونعني "إبليس وكل ملائكته" (رؤيا 7:12)، الذين يسميهم الكتاب: "أجناد الشر الروحية" (أفسس 12:6). ويسمون أيضاً في كثير من المواضع بالأرواح النجسة أو الأرواح الشريرة.
أما الملائكة Angels الأبرار، الذين نجحوا في اختبارهم، فقد تكللوا بالبر، ولا يسقطون.
إنهم يعيشون في طاعة كاملة لله، ينفذون مشيئته كما هي، وبكل سرعة، وبدون نقاش. سواء في تقديم معونة للغير، كالملاك الذي سد أفواه الأسود وأنقذ دانيال (سفر دانيال 22:6). أو الملاك الذي أنقذ بطرس من السجن (أعمال الرسل 7:12). كذلك ينفذ الملائكة أوامر الله في العقوبة مثل ضرب الأبكار (خروج 12)، أو ضرب أورشليم (صموئيل الثاني 17،16:16). والملاك الذي ضرب جيش سنحاريب (سفر ملوك الثاني 35:19).
الملائكة إذن يطيعون الله، دون أن يناقشوا أوامره. لذلك قال عنهم المرتل في المزمور: *"باركوا الرب يا ملائكته، المقتدرين قوة*.. الفاعلين أمره، عند سماع صوت كلامه" (مزمور 20:103).
وعبارة "عند سماع صوت كلامه"، تعني السرعة الفائقة في التنفيذ بدون إبطاء.. ولعل هذا هو السبب الذي من جله نطلب في الصلاة الربية: "لتكن مشيئتك" وبأي مثال؟
"كما في السماء، كذلك على الأرض".
كما هي مُنَفَّذة من الملائكة في السماء، هكذا تكون منفذة على الأرض.. وما كنا نطلب هذا الطلب الذي علَّمنا الرب إياه، لو كان هناك احتمال أن تسقط الملائكة!!
لذلك نحن نسميهم الملائكة القديسين.. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
لكي نميزهم عن أجناد الشياطين الذين سقطوا..
وتعبير الملائكه القديسين استخدمه الرب نفسه (إنجيل متى 31:25).
ونسميهم أيضاً ملائكة الله. ونقول عن الأبرار في الحياة الأخرى أنهم يكونون "كملائكة الله في السماء" (متي 30:22). ويسميهم الرب ملائكته، يرسلهم ليجمعوا مختاريه في اليوم الأخير (انجيل متى 31:24). ويجمعوا الأشرار ليلقوهم في النار (متى 41،42:13).
ونسميهم ملائكة السماء، تمييزاً لهم عن الملائكة الأشرار الذين في الهاوية أو في الهواء.
إنهم في السماء يفرحون بخاطئ واحد يتوب (أنجيل لوقا 7:15). وقد سماهم الرب "ملائكة السموات" (متى 36:24). وقال القديس يوحنا الرائي: "ثم بعد هذا رأيت ملاكاً آخر نازلاً من السماء، له سلطان عظيم، واستنارت الأرض من بهائه" (سفر الرؤيا 1:18).. "ورأيت ملاكا نازلا من السماء، معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده، فقبض على التنين؛ الحية القديمة؛ الذي هو إبليس الشيطان، وقيده ألف سنة وطرحه في الهاوية. وأغلق عليه وختم عليه" (الرؤيا 1:20-3).

*

*​لو كان الملائكة يخطئون ما كنا نطلب شفاعتهم.
كما أن أرواح الأبرار الذين انتقلوا من الأرض إلى السماء، لا يخطئون وهم في السماء، مكان البر.. فكذلك الملائكة وهم في السماء، ونحن نطلب شفاعة هؤلاء وأولئك..
ولو كان الملائكة يمكن أن يخطئوا، لصاروا أدنى درجة من البشر الذين انتقلوا.
وفي هذه الحالة يتحولون إلى شياطين. ويكون الشيطان له دور حالياً في السموات، كما له دور في الغواية على الأرض (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. وهذا ما لا يستطيع أحد أن يقبله.. وهل الأبرار الذين انتقلوا وصعدوا إلى السماء، سوف يعثرون من سقوط الملائكة هنا؟! ويرون الشر قد دخل إلى السماء أيضاً؟!
إن الملائكة هم قمة مثالية الطهر عند الناس.
يشبهون بهم أعلى درجة من البشر القديسين، ويزينون بصورهم الكنائس والهياكل. ويعبرون أمثولة للطهر والكمال. فإن كانوا في مثاليتهم، وفي عشرتهم مع الله، وقربهم منه، وتمتعهم به، يمكن أن يخطئوا!! فإن هذا يحطم كل معنويات الناس، وهو أمر مرفوض من الكل.. ومن الصعب تحطيم المثاليات الثابتة في عقول الناس..
كما أن احتمال سقوط الملائكة الآن، يوقِع البشر في اليأس. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
إن الكتاب لم يذكر أي شيء عن احتمال سقوط الملائكة، ولا أحد من القديسين ذكر شيئاً من هذا. وكما قلنا إنهم اجتازوا فترة الاختبار، وتكللوا بالبر الذي لن يُنزَع منهم..


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

الملائكة الاشرار :الشيطان واتباعة 


*شَيطان*

(1) ترجمة الكلمة العبرية شطن ومعناها "مقاوم" ويسمى في اليونانية "ديابولس Diabolos" ومعناها "مشتك". ويسمى أيضاً ابدّون وابولّيون أي مهلك وملاك الهاوية (رؤ 9: 11)، وبعلزبول (مت 12: 24)، وبليعال (2 كو 6: 15)، ورئيس هذا العالم (يو 12: 31)، ورئيس الشياطين (مت 9: 34) ورئيس سلطان الهواء، الروح الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية (اف 2: 2)، وإله هذا الدهر (2 كو 

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 758x1078 الابعاد 535KB.

 4: 4) وإبليس والقتال، وكذاب أبو الكذاب (يو 8: 44)، والمشتكى على الأخوة (رؤ 12: 10)، وخصمنا الأسد الزائر (1 بط 5: 8)، والتنين أي الحية القديمة (رؤ 12: 9). وهو كبير الأرواح الساقطة (رؤ 12: 9 ومت 4: 8-11 و 13: 38 و 39 و 25: 41 وقارن يه 6).
والشيطان كائن حقيقي. وهو اعلى شأناً من الإنسان. ورئيس رتبة من الأرواح النجسة (مت 12: 24). ويسجل لنا الكتاب المقدس طبيعته وصفاته وحالته وكيفية اشتغاله وأعماله ومقاصده.
أما طبيعة الشيطان فهي روحية. وهو ملاك سقط بسبب الكبرياء. ورغم ذلك فهو يمتاز بكل امتيازات هذه الرتبة من الكائنات سواء أكانت عقلية كالإدراك والذاكرة والتمييز أو حسيّة كالعواطف والشهوات أو إرادية كالاختيار (اف 6: 12). وهو خبيث. فإنه قائد العصاة على الله. يعمل ضد البر والقداسة، ومملوء بالكبرياء والمكر و*القساوة*. حالته تنطبق على صفاته. فلكونه عدو الله، هو مطرود من وجهه، ومحبوس مع رفاقه في موضع العذاب، حيث يعاقب على العواطف النجسة التي فيه، والأعمال الخبيثة الناتجة عنها (2 بط 2: 4 ويه 6).
غير أن طرده إلى عالم الظلمة لا يمنع اشتغاله في الأرض كإله هذا العالم، وعدو الإنسان اللدود (1 بط 5: 8 و 2 كو 2: 11). فكره مشتغل على الدوام بالمقصاد والأعمال التي مآلها قلب مقاصد الله وأعماله. وهو في ذلك كسائر ملائكته جسور مغامر. أما عمله بين الناس منذ البدء، فهو الغدر والمخاصمة والظلم والقساوة. وهو بشخصه أو بواسطة ملائكته يجرب الناس للخطيئة أو يصدهم عن القداسة ويشتكي عليهم بالخطيئة والضعف وعدم الثبات نحو بعضهم ونحو الله. ويعرّضهم للشقاوة الحالية والمستقبلة (أيوب 1 و 2 و مت 4: 1-11 ويو 8: 44 واع 26: 18 و 1 كو 7: 5 و 2 كو 2: 11 واف 6: 11 و 1تس 3: 5 ورؤ 12: 10). وعلى المؤمن أن يقاوم بشدة ولا يخضع له (اف 4: 27 ويع 4: 7). فعند بذر البذار الحية، أي كلمة الله، يسرقها الشيطان (لو 8: 12)، أو يزرع معها زواناً (مت 13: 38). وهو بهذا يريد أن يتسلط على الناس (اع 10: 38).
أما أعوانه في هذه التجارب فهم عصبة الأرواح الساقطة الذين شاركوه في العصيان الأول، ويعملون معه لمخالفة إرادة الله، وضرر أولاد الأبرياء (اف 6: 11 و 2تي 2: 26). ويظهر أن الشيطان بسماح من الله اكتسب بعض السلطان على عناصر العالم الهيولية، وهو يستخدمها لمقاصده الخبيثة. علماً بأنه ذكي، يعرف صفات الإنسان، وطباعه، وأمياله، ويستخدمها للإيقاع به في الخطيئة. ومن يتشرب بتلك صار وكيلاً للشيطان في التغرير بالأخرين وإسقاطهم في مهاوي الشر والرذيلة. فمن يصير لهم هذا المشرب وتلك الطباع يلقبون بأبناء الشيطان (يو 8: 44 و 1 يو 3: 8 و 10). بل إن المسيح دعا يهوذا الاسخريوطي شيطاناً (يو 6: 70). 
أما كيفية الإيقاع بالناس في الخطيئة وتجربتهم فهي مزدوجة: طريق الغش وطريق الاحتيال. فالشيطان يتقلد مظهر ملاك نور أحياناً (2 كو 11: 14) وتنّين أحياناً أخرى. وأحياناً و أحياناً يحتال على الناس بأن يقدم الصورة المقبولة لهم (تك 3: 1-13). ويخفي وراءها شراً مميتاً. ويمنع الناس عن فعل الخير (مر 4: 15) وذلك بأن يصدهم عن إتمام مقاصدهم (زك 3: 1و 2).
فإن الشيطان، منذ أن أخضع آدم وحواء في جنة عدن، أخضع كل جنسنا تحت صولته الظالمة، لأنه خدع الجميع (اف 2: 1-3 ورؤ 12: 9). وقد جرّب الجميع للخطيئة حتى المسيح في البرية ولكن المسيح قهره وانتصر عليه (مت 4: 1 ويو 12: 13).
وقد أطلقت كلمة شياطين في الجمع على الأرواح الشريرة وهي رسل مرسلة من قبل الشيطان، وتحت أمره وسلطانه (مت 9: 34 و 12: 24). أما تلك الأرواح الشريرة، فقد كانت تدخل الناس والبهائم فتحدث فيهم أعراض الجنون والصراع.
وكان دخول الشياطين في الناس أمراً حقيقياً، ظهر على هيئة أمراض جسدية وعقلية والخرس (مت 9: 32) والعمي (مت 12: 22) والصرع (مر 9: 17-27) والجنون (مت 8: 28). وقد أخرج الرب هؤلاء الشياطين فعلاً. وقد ظهر أن اولئك الشياطين قد عرفوا يسوع يقيناً وخافوا الدينونة. وكانوا يتكلمون وينتقلون من إلى آخر وإلى البهائم. وقد وجدت الشياطين نفسها مرغمة على الاعتراف بالمسيح رباً وإلهاً. وفي ضوء هذا الشرح نفهم قصة المجنون الذي خرج من بين القبور (مر 5: 1-20). وقد صرح المسيح بأن هذه الأعراض أحياناً ما تكون من نتيجة عمل الشيطان (مت 12: 24-28 ولو 4: 35 و 10: 18). ولكن لا يجب أن ننسى أن المسيح جاء لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (1 يو 3: 8). أما نهاية الشيطان فإنه سيقبض عليه ويقيد بالسلسلة ويطرح في الهاوية ويختم عليه لكي لا يضل الأمم فيما بعد. وفي النهاية يطرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت ويعذب نهاراً وليلاً إلى الأبد الأبدين (رؤ 20: 1 و 2و 10). 

* انظر أيضاً: زُهرة بنت الصبح لوسيفر.

** من الترجمات: سطانائيل، أو سطانئيل. وهي من كلمة Satan.*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

هل الملاك مخير ام مصير</B>



<B>_هل الملاك مخير ام مصير ._

*لو ان الملاك مصير فلماذا اخطأ سطانيئل فى وجود الله وهل من الممكن ان توجد مثل هذه الخطية مرة اخرى ولماذا عاقب الله سطانئيل وجنده وليس سطانئيل وحده ولماذا لم يتوب مثل الانسان الذى اخطأ فى حق الرب* )

الملائكة مسيرة وليست مخيره ..
وليس معنى ان هنالك ملائكة سقطت ان الملائكة مخيره ..!!

فلم يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس الا عن سقوط الشيطان وملائكتة ولم يذكر لنا حالات لسقوط ملائكة بعدها ..!

والكتاب يقول عن الملائكة بانها معده خصيصا للخدمه ..

14 أَلَيْسَ جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحًا خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ! (العبرانين 1 : 14)
​فالخطية غزت سابقا عالم الملائكة قبل ان تغزو عالم البشر ..

فانقسم الملائكة الى قسمين ..



القسم الاول : ​
الذين ثبتوا على أمانتهم لله ..

لذلك دُعوا «المختارين والمقدسين» 

كما ورد في (مت 25: 31) ..

«وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. 
​وكما ورد في (1تي 5 : 21)

21 أُنَاشِدُكَ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ، أَنْ تَحْفَظَ هذَا بِدُونِ غَرَضٍ، وَلاَ تَعْمَلَ شَيْئًا بِمُحَابَاةٍ. 
​فهم دعوا «مختارون» لأن الله اختارهم منذ الأزل وحفظهم من السقوط ...
و«مقدسون» لأنهم في آدابهم وسيرتهم يشابهون طبيعة الله ويطيعون إرادته. 



القسم الثاني :​
الذين سقطوا ولم يثبتوا على أمانتهم لله ..

وطبعا الذي قاد هذا السقوط او الذي بدأ به هو رئيس ملائكة الكاروبيم ..

وقد كان قائد طغمة من الملائكة، والطغمة هي آلاف مؤلفة من الملائكة الذين هم تحت رياسته ويخضعون لأوامره ..

وكان عمله الوقوف أمام عرش الله وتسبيحه يوميا ..
ويقول عنه الكتاب المقدس أنه كان له جمال بارع وداخل جسمه آلات موسيقية يمدح بها الله ..

كما ورد عنه في سفر حزقيال النبي الاصحاح 28 ..

لنقرأ :

11 وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:
12 «يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، ارْفَعْ مَرْثَاةً عَلَى مَلِكِ صُورَ وَقُلْ لَهُ: هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: أَنْتَ خَاتِمُ الْكَمَالِ، مَلآنٌ حِكْمَةً وَكَامِلُ الْجَمَالِ.
13 كُنْتَ فِي عَدْنٍ جَنَّةِ اللهِ. كُلُّ حَجَرٍ كَرِيمٍ سِتَارَتُكَ، عَقِيقٌ أَحْمَرُ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَصْفَرُ وَعَقِيقٌ أَبْيَضُ وَزَبَرْجَدٌ وَجَزْعٌ وَيَشْبٌ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَزْرَقُ وَبَهْرَمَانُ وَزُمُرُّدٌ وَذَهَبٌ. أَنْشَأُوا فِيكَ صَنْعَةَ صِيغَةِ الفُصُوصِ وَتَرْصِيعِهَا يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ.
14 أَنْتَ الْكَرُوبُ الْمُنْبَسِطُ الْمُظَلِّلُ، وَأَقَمْتُكَ. عَلَى جَبَلِ اللهِ الْمُقَدَّسِ كُنْتَ. بَيْنَ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ تَمَشَّيْتَ.
15 أَنْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ.
16 بِكَثْرَةِ تِجَارَتِكَ مَلأُوا جَوْفَكَ ظُلْمًا فَأَخْطَأْتَ. فَأَطْرَحُكَ مِنْ جَبَلِ اللهِ وَأُبِيدُكَ أَيُّهَا الْكَرُوبُ الْمُظَلِّلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ.
17 قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَجْعَلُكَ أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ.
18 قَدْ نَجَّسْتَ مَقَادِسَكَ بِكَثْرَةِ آثَامِكَ بِظُلْمِ تِجَارَتِكَ، فَأُخْرِجُ نَارًا مِنْ وَسْطِكَ فَتَأْكُلُكَ، وَأُصَيِّرُكَ رَمَادًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ كُلِّ مَنْ يَرَاكَ.
​ومن عظمة سلطانه تكبر على الله وبتكبره هذا وقع في الإثم الذي جعله يسقط من عرش النعمة إلى الأرض ويفقد مكانه بين الملائكة القديسين خدام الله ..

فقد كان ملاك ممسوح ليقود ملائكة تحت رئاسته في عبادة الله وتسبيحه ..
وكان حكيما وكامل الجمال ومظللا أي يرى عرش الله طوال الوقت وينفذ أوامره .. 
وكان كاملا في طرقه أي كان قديسا وصالحا لكن الله رأى منه الإثم ..‫.

ولكن إعجابه بنفسه وتفكيره أن يكون مستقلا بذاته ولا سلطان لله علي ..
وبما أن تحت سلطانه ملائكة كثيرة أحب أن يتمرد على الله بهم ويصبح هو صاحب السلطة والسيادة فتعبده كل المخلوقات ..

فطردة الله وكل جنوده الذين تبعوه إلى الأرض ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ الشيطان يحارب ويدمر وينشر الشر وهو مُصرّ دوما على إعلان الحرب ضد مشيئة الله الصالحة...

ولم يورد لنا الكتاب المقدس عن سقوط اي من الملائكة بعدها ..

ولماذا عاقب الله سطانئيل وجنده 
فالله لم يعاقبه بعد فالله حكم بهلاكة فقط ..
اما عقابه سيحصل في اخر الايام كما ورد في سفر الرؤيا :

10 وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ.
​لماذا لم يتوب مثل الانسان

الشيطان لن يتوب ولن يهتدي ولن يكف عن محاربه الله وملكوتة ..
حتى ان سفر الرؤيا يقول عن الشيطان انه بعد ان يحل من سجنة سيخرج ليضل الامم ..

لنقرأ :
ثُمَّ مَتَى تَمَّتِ الأَلْفُ السَّنَةِ يُحَلُّ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ سِجْنِهِ،
8 وَيَخْرُجُ لِيُضِلَّ الأُمَمَ الَّذِينَ فِي أَرْبَعِ زَوَايَا الأَرْض 
فالشيطان سقط بسبب انه في قلبه اراد ان يرتفع ويصير مثل الله ..

سفر اشعياء والاصحاح 14 : وانت قلت فى قلبك اصعد الى السموات ارفع كرسيى فوق كواكبالله واجلس على جبل الاجتماع في أقاصي الشمال. اصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب. أصير مثل العلي."
وايضا ما ورد في حزقيال :
16 بِكَثْرَةِ تِجَارَتِكَ مَلأُوا جَوْفَكَ ظُلْمًا فَأَخْطَأْتَ. فَأَطْرَحُكَ مِنْ جَبَلِ اللهِ وَأُبِيدُكَ أَيُّهَا الْكَرُوبُ الْمُظَلِّلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ.
17 قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَجْعَلُكَ أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ.
18 قَدْ نَجَّسْتَ مَقَادِسَكَ بِكَثْرَةِ آثَامِكَ بِظُلْمِ تِجَارَتِكَ، فَأُخْرِجُ نَارًا مِنْ وَسْطِكَ فَتَأْكُلُكَ، وَأُصَيِّرُكَ رَمَادًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ كُلِّ مَنْ يَرَاكَ.
​​</B>


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

صلاة تسبحة الملائكة

*فلنسبح مع الملائكة قائلين: المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وفى الناس المسرة. نسبحك. نباركك. نخدمك. نسجد لك. نعترف لك. ننطق بمجدك. نشكرك من أجل عظم مجدك، أيها الرب المالك على السموات، الله الآب ضابط الكل، والرب الابن الواحد الوحيد يسوع المسيح، والروح القدس. *
*أيها الرب الإله، حمل الله، ابن الآب، رافع خطية العالم، ارحمنا. يا حامل خطية العالم، اقبل طلباتنا إليك. أيها الجالس عن يمين أبيه، ارحمنا. أنت وحدك القدوس. أنت وحدك العالي يا ربى يسوع المسيح والروح القدس. مجدا لله الآب أمين.*
*أباركك كل يوم، وأسبح اسمك القدوس إلى الأبد. وإلى أبد الأبد. أمين. منذ الليل روحي تبكر إليك يا إلهي، لأن أوامرك هي نور على الأرض. كنت أتلو في طرقك، لأنك صرت لي معينا. باكرا يا رب تسمع صوتي، بالغداة أقف أمامك وتراني. *
*الصلاة*​*بتنسيق مختلف مع التشكيل*​
*فَلنُسبح معَ المَلائِكةِ قَائلينَ : المَجدُ لله فى الأَعالى وعلى الأرضِ السَّلامِ وفى الناسِ المَسَرةِ. نُسبّحُكَ. نُباركُكَ. نَخدمُكَ. نَسجدُ لكَ. نَعْترفُ لكَ. نَنْطقُ بمَجدكَ. نَشْكُركَ مِنْ أَجلِ عظمِ مَجدكَ، أيُّها الرّبُّ المالَكُ على السَّمواتِ، اَللَّهُ الآبُ ضاَبطَ الكلِّ ، والرَّبُّ الابنُ اَلواحِدُ الوَحيدُ يَسوعُ المسيحُ، والروحُ القدسِ. أيُّها الرّبُّ الإلهُ، حَمل اللَّه، اِبن الآبِ، رافِع خَطيةَ اَلعالمِ، ارْحَمنَا. ياحامِل خَطيةَ العالمِ، اِقبَلْ طُلباتِنا إلَيكَ . أيُها الجالِسُ عَنْ يَمينِ أبيه، ارحَمْنَا أنتَ وحْدكَ القدّوسُ. أنتَ وحْدكَ العلىّ يارَبِّى يسوع المسيحُ والروحُ القدسِ. مَجداً للَه الآبِ. آمين. *
*أبارِكُكَ كلِّ يومٍ، وأسبّحُ اسْمكَ القدُوسِ إلى الأبدِ، وإلى أبد الأبدَ. آمين. مُنذُ الليلِ رُوحِى تُبكرُ إليكَ يا إلَهى، لأنَّ أَوامركَ هىَ نورٌ على الأرضِ. كنتُ أَتلو فى طُرقك، لأنّك صرتَ لى مُعينذا. باكراً يَارَبُّ تَسمعُ صَوتى، بالغَداةِ أَّقِفُ أمامكَ وتَرانى.*
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

هل يتزاوج البشر والملائكة 



*نحن لا نؤمن مطلقاً بهذا الأمر. وليس له أي سند عقيدي أو تاريخي.

فلا نعرف أحداً من البشر يرجع نسبه إلى الشياطين
.كما أن مثل هذا الكلام غير مقبول عقلياً. وعليه ردود ككثيرة من الناحية العقيدية، نذكر منها:

الشياطين أرواح، وليست لهم أجساد تتوالد كالبشر.

إنهم أرواح باعتبارهم ملائكة. وقد سماهم الكتاب أرواحاً (لو10: 17، 20). وقال عنهم إنهم "أرواح نجسة" (مت10: 1). وأنهم "أرواح شريرة" (لو7: 21، أع19: 12). فكيف للأرواح أن تتوالد؟! وكيف لهم ككائنات ليست لها أجساد أن تلد كائنات لها أجساد؟

وطبعاً الجنس والزواج لا يوجد بين هذه الأرواح.

فالشياطين ـ وإن كانوا فقدوا قداستهم ـ إلا إنه لا تزال لهم طبيعتهم الملائكية. ولذلك يقول سفر الرؤيا إنه حدثت حرب في السماء بين ميخائيل وملائكته والتنين (أي الشيطان) وملائكته "وحارب التنين وملائكته ... فطُرح التنين العظيم، الحية القديمة، المدعو إبليس والشيطان، الذي يضل العالم كله. طُرح إلى الأرض وطُرحت معه ملائكته" (رؤ12: 7 ـ 9). وماداموا ملائكة، أنظر ماذا قال المسيح عن الملائكة في حديثه عن القيامة. قال: 

"لأنهم في القيامة لا يُزوِّجون ولا يتزوجون، بل يكنون كملائكة الله في السماء" 
(متى22: 30).

إذن الملائكة لا يُزوِّجون ولا يتزوجون. والشياطين ملائكة تنطبق عليهم هذه الصفة. 

إنهم قد يُثيرون النواحي الجنسية بين البشر، ولكنهم هم أنفسهم ليست لهم هذه الخواص الجنسية. فقد يظهر الشيطان في شكل رجل أو في شكل امرأة. ولكن:

لا يوجد شيطان امرأة، ولا شيطان رجل ...

لا يوجد بين الشياطين ذكر وأنثى. ولا توجد لهم أجساد رجال، ولا أجساد نساء. وبالتالي لا توجد فيهم مواد الإخصاب، من حيوانات منوية أو بويضات. ولا يستطيعون أن يكونوا مصدراً لإيجاد إنسان، ولا حتى لإيجاد شياطين. 

فالشياطين سبب كثرتها هو كثرة عدد الساقطين من الملائكة، وليس هو توالد بين الشياطين.

فإن كانوا لا يتوالدون فيما بينهم، فبالأحرى مع البشر.

والتوالد يحتاج إلى توافق في النوع أو الفصيلة.

فلا يحدث مثلاً توالد بين سمك وطير، ولا بين طير وحيوان ولا بين حيوان وسمك ... ولا بين إنسان وطير ... لابد إذن من توافق في الجنس والنوع. وعلى نفس القياس لا يمكن أن يحدث توالد بين إنسان وشيطان، بالإضافة إلى أن الشيطان ليس له جسد.

إن التاريخ لم يقدم لنا مثالاً واحداً لهذا التوالد.

لا نعرف شخصاً واحداً قد ولد من أبوين، أحدهما إنسان والآخر شيطان، حتى يقدم لنا إجابة عن سؤال محير، وهو أي الطبيعتين تكون الغالبة في هذه العلاقة حتى يكون النسل إنساناً أو يكون شيطاناً، أو (شيطوإنسان) ..! وهل يكون مرئياً أم غير مرئي ...!

ولعل مصدر هذا السؤال كله، هو قصص العفاريت.

التي يحكونها للأطفال، والتي تزدحم بها مكتبات قصص الأطفال للأسف الشديد ... بالإضافة إلى القصص التي يتوارثها العامة وأهل الريف، ويتداولون حكاياتها، وربما تشكل جزءاً هاماً من الفلكلور الخالص بهم ...

بقلم :قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

**** الملائكة ****


*الملائكه
ارواح نورانيه:خلقوا فى اليوم الاول عندما قال الله (ليكن نور)
( 1كو 14:10)ملاك نور
( رؤ 1:18)استنارت الارض من بهائه
( مت3:28)الملاك الذى دحرج الحجر "منظره كالبرق"
قديسون:لهم حريه الاراده لكنهم لا يخطئون
ووصف الرهبان اللذين فى حياه البر بانهم كالملائكه اطهار من جهه الجسد يسلكون بالروح*

*عددهم:
الوف الوف تخدمه وربوات ربوات قدامه
( رؤ11:5)عددهم الوف الوف وربوات ربوات
(مز 17:68)مركبات الله ربوات الوف مكرره
(ار22:33)جند السموات لا يعد ورمل البحر لا يحصى*

*ذو قدره وقوة:
(مز 20:103)
من قوة الملائكه ان ملاك الرب استطاع ضرب 185 الفا من جيش سنحاريب
-الملاكان الذان ذهبا الى اهل سدوم ضربا بالعمى اهل سدوم الاشرار(تك 11:19)
-ملاك القيامه عندما جاء للقبر احدث زلزله (مت 2:28)
-قوة الملائكه اصحاب الابواق السبعه والاهوال الجباره التى احدثوها عندما ابوقوا(رؤ8-13:5)*

*طغمات:
فرق ومجموعات
الرب اله القوات ،رب الجنود،رب الصباؤوت
(اش13:6) 
رؤساء الملائكه
وهم 7 (رؤ2:8)
وصفوا بالمصابيح
رئيس هؤلاء ميخائيل رئيس جند الرب
(يش 14:5)*

*الملاك ميخائيل:
معنى اسمه" من مثل الله
تتشفع به الكنيسه وتقيم له عيدا شهريا فى اليوم 12 من كل شهرقبطى وله معجزات
-فى كل كنيسه له ايقونه بملابس الجند وبيده حربه يطعن بها الشيطان حسبما ورد فى سفر الرؤيا 
انه حدثت حرب فى السماء بين ميخائيل وملائكته والشيطان وملائكته انتصر فيها الملاك ميخائيل وطرد الشيطان من السماء( رؤ12)
وهكذا تبنى كنيسه باسم الملاك ميخائيل فى اعلى الحصن فى كل دير لانه الحارس لكل دير*

*وكنيستنا تعتقد ان الملاك ميخائيل هو ملاك القيامه
وبالرغم من عظمته نلمح تواضعه كما فى رساله يهوذا(الايه9)
اما ميخائيل رئيس الملائكه فلما خاصم ابليس محاجا عن جسد موسى لم يجسر ان يورد حكم افتراء بل قال:-لينتهرك الرب
وهو الذى اتى لمعونه الملاك جبرائيل لما وقفغ امامه ليقاومه الشيطان "رئيس مملكه فارس"
(يهوذا 9) (رؤ7:12) (دا12:10)*

*الملاك جبرائيل
اسمه عبرى معناه "قوة الله او جبروته"(غبريال)
وهو الذى بشر زكريا الكاهن(لو13:1) 
وهو الذى بشر العذراء مريم (لو 26:1) (لو 35:1)
ولم يكن فقط مبشرا بل ايضا مفسرا
(دا 16:8)لما احتار فى تفسيرها فى رؤيا دانيال قال الرب يا جبرائيل فهم هذا الرجل الرؤيا(دا 9-22:21)
منح الله الملائكه درايه بالمستقبل والفهم 
فى نفس الرؤيا نجد ان الملاك جبرائيل لمسه فتقوى واوقفه بعد ان كان مطروحا على الارض 
(دا 18:8)،(دا 18:10)*

*الملاك روفائيل(3نسئ)
الملاك سوريال(27 طوبه)*

*الكاروبيم والسيرافيم
المفرد كاروب وساراف
(اش 6)يسبحون الله قدوس قدوس رب الجنود السماء والارض مملؤتان من مجدك الاقدس
فى ترنيمه الانبا انطونيوس انه قائم فى طقس السيرافيم
وعباره الممتلؤن اعينا تعنى المعرفه الواسعه النطاق
الكاروبيماش 2:6)سته اجنحه للواحدوالاخر يغطون وجوههم بجناحين وهى تدل على الخشيهمن الحضره الالهيه ويغطون ارجلهم وتدل على الخشيه والحشمه
فى سفر حزقيال النبى نجد ربطا بينهم وبين الاربع احياء الغير متجسدين الوارد اسمهم فى سفر الرؤيا الاول شبه اسد والثانى ثور والثالث انسان والرابع عقاب(رؤ 4-7،6)
(خر25-26:18)من عظمه الكاروبيم امر الله موسى بصنع 2 من الذهب يبسطان اجنحتهما الى فوق تابوت الله*

*طغمات اخرى
العروش(الكراسى)والسيادات(الارباب)والرياسات والسلاطين (كو16:1)وفى زكريا النبى لما راى الشيطان يقاوم يهوشع الكاهن قال الرب للشيطان لينتهرك الرب يا شيطان اى لينتهرك الله( زك2:3)
لذلك وصف الله انه رب الارباب(رؤ 6:19)*

*ملاك الرب
ظهر الرب فى العهد القديم فى هيئه ملاك 
ظهوره لموسى النبى فى العليقه(خر3-6:2)
ظهوره ليشوع بن نون(يش5-15:13)
ظهوره لمنوح وامراته:ظهر لها ملاك الربوبشرها انها تحبل وتلد شمشون (قض13-6:2)
اسمه عجيب (قض18:13)*



*عمل الملائكه:
ينفذون مشيئه الله بسرعه وبدون مناقشه*

*ومن عملهم ايضا التسبيح*


*فى المجئ الثانى:*

*سيصحبون الرب فى المجئ الثانى (مت 27:16)*

*سيحضرون الدينونهفهم الحاصدون فى مثل الحنطه *

*القيامه العامه ستبدا بابواق الملائكه*

*البشاره:
زكريا الكاهن(لو1-15:13)
العذراء مريم (لو 1-35:26)
حلم يوسف النجار(مت 1 -23:20)
بشر الرعاه (مت 2-14:9)*

*تبليغ رساله:
مثلما حدث مع يوسف ليهرب الى مصر*

*الرحمه والمعونه والحفظ:
فى كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلصهم(اش 36:9)
ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه وينجيهم (مز7:34)
يوصى ملائكته بك فيحفظوك فى جميع طرقك
(مز 11:91)*

*العقوبه:
(تك 24:3)اقام شرقى جنه عدن الكاروبيم ولهيب سيف متقلب لحراس طريق شجره الحياه*

*ضرب اهل سدوم بالعمى
ضرب جيش سنحاريب
ضرب هيرودس*

*اعمال اخرى:
حمل ارواح الابرار
يرفعون الصلوات الى الله(رؤ 8-4:3)
يصعدون وينزلون
اشفاق الملائكه على من يجدونه خاطئا طالبين المغفره(اش6-7:6)*

*الشيطان
كان من الكاروبيم 
بسقوطه صار شيطان اى معاند لله
قال الله عنه:انت الكاروب المنبسط المظلل
(حز28-16:14)(حز28-15:12)
وقد سقط فى خطيه الكبرياء(اش 14-14،13)
(حز18-17)
وبسقوطه اسقط الكثير من الملائكه
وقد فقدوا نقاوتهم ولم يفقدوا طبيعتهم*
*فى السحر والخداع والتضليل يغير شكله الى شبه ملاك نور*​


*واخطر ما سيقوم به مساعدته لضد المسيح
ونهايته فى البحيره المتقده بالنار والكبريت
(رؤ 10:20)*

*والموضوع له باقية ..*

*عن كتاب لقداسه الباباشنودة الثالث*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

معجزات للملائكة

:download:

الاعجوبة الاولي: تنفيذ الملاك ميخائيل لإرادة الرب يسوع:



كان يعيش في فلسطين رجل غني جداً يسمي " مركيانوس" (mercions) وكانت له إبنة وحيدة. وكانت تسكن بجوار قصره سيدة مسكينة ولم تكن تملك من حطام الدنيا شيئا ً ، وكانت تحب الله وتحفظ وصاياه، وتصلي له وتتشفع بالملاك ميخائيل لكي يعطيها الرب ولدا ً، يكون لها سندا ً.

واستجاب الرب المحب لطلبها وقبل شفاعة رئيس الملائكة عنها ، وحملت فعلا ً . ولما إقترب يوم الوضع تألمت اثناء المخاض. فتضرعت الي الله في شدتها ، وتشفعت ايضا ً بالملاك ميخائيل المساعد الحامي للمؤمنين.


فجاء الرب يسوع نفسه ، وكان معه رئيسي الملائكة "ميخائيل وجبرائيل"
وجلس الثلاثة فوق سطح منزلها البسيط لرعايتها اثناء ولادتها.
وكان مركيانوس موجوداً في ذلك الوقت فوق سطح منزله ايضا ً.
فسمع رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل المحب وهو يطلب من الرب ان يعين المرأة في تعبها اثناء الولادة.


فأعلن له الرب يسوع أنه _لأجل خاطره _ سوف تضع هذه المرأة ولدا ً ، وانه سوف يرث كل اموال جارها الغني !!


فلما سمع مركيانوس ما حدث ، حزن جدا ً في قلبه .
وقرر أن يضع خطة لكي يميت هذا الوليد الجديد، فذهب الي المرأة وألح عليها ان تعطيه إبنها لكي يربيه ويزوجه لإبنته ويرث كل ثروته ، ووعدها برعياتها ماليا ً ، ثم قدم لها عشرين دينارا ً من الذهب ،فقبلت المسكينة شروطه.

+ + +





خطة شيطانية شريرة:




ومضي هذا الغني الشرير ، وأخذ الطفل من أمه وكان لم يزل بعد في سن شهرين فقط ،وذبح خروفا ً ولف بفروة جلده الرضيع ،وطرح الطفل سرا ً في البحر ،لكي تقتله الوحوش وبذلك يتخلص منه، حتي لا يكبر ويرث ماله.



وسار الطفل فوق سطح الماء - برعاية رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل _ دون أن تغرقه الأمواج ،الي ان وصل الي جزيرة صغيرة . وحمله الملاك الي شاطئها , حيث نام في هدوء !!



وهناك عثر عليه راعي اغنام لم يكن لديه ولدا ً. فأخذه ليربيه ويتبناه كهدية من الله .

وسماه "تلاصون" (أي الذي وجده في البحر ). وكبر الطفل في بيته ، وفي ظل رعايته ، حتي اصبح شابا ً وكان يرعي غنمه ، علي شاطئ البحر .

+ + +




لقاء غير مرغوب فيه:



وقد رتب الله لمركيانوس الغني ان يسافر- ذات مرة - في البحر للتجارة ، فرست السفينة علي الجزيرة التي كان يعيش بها الشاب "تلاصون" . وسمع راعي الغنم يدعوه بهذا الاسم. فسأله مركيانوس الشرير ، عن سبب تسميته بهذا إلاسم !! 


فـأخبره الراعي بقصة عثوره عليه - وهو رضيع علي شاطئ البحر .

وهنا أدرك الشرير أنه هو بعينه الطفل الصغير ، الذي ألقاه في البحر ، بقصد التخلص منه ، وانه لم يمت بعد !! 

فـأحتـال علي الراعي وأغراه بدفع مبلغ خمسين دينارا ً من الذهب ، لكي يتركه له ، لأنه أحبه ويريد ان يزوجه الي ابنته ، لكي يرث ثروته 
(وغالبا ً ما يكون الكذب ستارا ً لخطية اخري تختفي خلفه )


+ + +


إتمام مشيئة الله كاملة:



وظل مركيانوس في تجارته في الجزيرة ، وأرسل رسالة مغلقة 
_مع تلاصون_ الي زوجته ، لكي يعلمها بكل ما حدث ، وطلب منها أن تتصرف لكي تقطع رقبته ، وتلقي بجثته في البحر ،وكانت هي بدورها شريرة مثله 
(فالطيور علي اشكالها تقع ).



ولما سافر تلاصون بالمركب ووصل الي الشاطئ ، فا تقابل مع رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل الذي اتخذ صورة امير عظيم، وكان راكبا ً علي ظهر حصان جميل.

فأخذ الرسالة من الشاب تلاصون وغيرها ، وسجل بها بأن تقوم زوجة مركيانــــــــــــوس الغني بتزويج تلاصون لإبنته ، وأن يتولي إدارة أملاكه ، ويستولي علي كل ثروته !! وهو ما تم فعلا ً !!



ولما عاد مــركـــيانوس من رحلته ، قابله صديق له علي الشاطئ وهنـــأه
علي زواج إبنته من تلاصون ، حسب ما جاء في رسالته الي زوجتــه!!
فحزن جدا ً في قلبه ،ولم يقبل مشيئة الله ويشكره ، بل غضب جدا ً واراد الانتقام منه.

ولما تقدم ليركب حصانه دخل سيفه في بطنه ومات عي الفور 
(ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟!)


وحزنت زوجته علي ما حدث له ، وفي شدة ضيقها ماتت هي الاخري في نفس اليوم.

وظهر ملاك الرب الجليل ميخائيل الي تلاصون ، وأعلمه بما فعله معه ،بناء علي إرادة الرب الصالحة ، وأوصاه بأمه خيرا ً ، لينال بركة دعواتها الصالحة .

والموضوع له باقية ...


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

الأعجوبةالثانية {مساعدة الملاك ميخائيل لإنسان كسلان نوي العمل} :




يروي قداسة البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي أنه كان في زمانه ( القرن 4 م) في الاسكندرية رجل كسلان وعاطل ، ولا يريد ان يعمل اي عمل شريف من أجل الحصول علي المال لقوته ولأسرته. وكان يحب النوم الكثير ، ولا يرغب في ان يترك بيته .


وكانت زوجته هي التي تعمل ، وتأتي بدخل قليل للاسرة ولذلك كانا يعيشان في فقر شديد.
وكان هذا الرجل يرفض سماع صوتها ولا يقبل نصيحتها ، بأن يبحث له عن عمل للكسب ؛ولرفع المستوي المادي للأسرة (والمخاف دائما ً حاله تالف ).

+ + +


نصيحة الملاك العملية :


وكان هذا الكسلان يتشفع دائما ً بالملاك ميخائيل ، لكي يرسل له المال الجزيل !!!
فظهر له رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل - في حلم - يوبخه علي كسله وعدم عمله ،
وطلب منه أن يبحث له عن عمل مناسب للكسب مثل سائر الناس.
عملا ً بوصية القديس بولس الرسول " إن من لا يريد أن يعمل فلا يأكل ".

ولكن هذا الكسلان والمحب للنوم ، اهمل رسالة الملاك له في الرؤيا ؛ وظل يتشفع به طالبا ً منه أن يرسل له معونة مالية ليسد بها حاجته وأسرته .

فظهر له الملاك ميخائيل - في رؤيا جديدة - وطلب منه ان يطيع نصيحته هذه المرة ، وأن يذهب الي رجل غني معين ( وعرفه إسمه ) وأن يطلب منه قرضا ً ( سلفة مالية ) ، وان يخبره بأن الملاك ميخائيل سيكون " هو ضامنه "

واستجاب الكسلان لهذا الحل العملي ، وذهب الي الغني ، وطلب القرض وحنن الرب قلبه بشفاعة الملاك ميخائيل واعطاه مبلغ "300 دينار ذهب " لكي يتاجر بها ؛ علي أن يرجع المبلغ - وربحه - يوم 12 هاتور ( في عيد الملاك ) في العام التالي .

+ + +


نقل المال بالبريد الملائكي :


وأخذ الرجل المبلغ وسافر في البحر الي الخارج . وتشفع بالملاك ميخائيل لكي يرافقه في سفره ويحفظه من الأخطار في البحر ، ولكي يوقفه الله للعمل والمكسب مناسب.

واستجاب الرب شفاعة ملاكه الجليل ميخائيل ، وبارك تجارة هذا الرجل في الخارج ، وربح مالا ً وفيرا ً ( والله لا يساعد من لا يساعد نفسه ،بل يعطي لكل مجتهد نصيبا ً ومكسبا ً مناسبا ً علي قدر تعبه وأمانته في عمله ).


وتذكر الرجل قرب موعد سداد الدين لصاحبه بالإسكندرية ، وماذا يفعل وهو لم يزل بعد في تجارته في غربته ؟! وكيف يرسل المبلغ لصاحبه ؟! ولكنه في بساطة الإيمان أحضر قطعة كبيرة من الرصاص وصنع منها كرة ووضع بها مبلغ "600 دينار " ؛ وختمها بخاتمه
وكتب عليها اسم صاحب المال - وصلي إلي الله وتشفع بملاكه ميخائيل ،لكي يوصل المال 
الي الاسكندرية , وان يسلمه لصاحبه هناك !!


واستجاب رئيس الملائكة الجليل لشفاعة هذا الرجل ،الذي قام بإلقاء كرة الرصاص في البحر
، وفي الحال اعد الملاك سمكة كبيرة (حوتا ً) وقامت بابتلاعها في جوفها ، ثم قادها الملاك نحو الاسكندرية . 

ووصلت اليها في نفس موعد السداد للقرض ، مع أن المسافة بالسفينة ، كانت تستغرق اربعين يوما ً في البحر المتوسط

+ + +


سداد الدين في الوقت المعين :


ورتب الرب بشفاعة الملاك ميخائيل أن يشتري الغني سمكا ً ليقدمه لكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل في عيده ( 12 هاتور ) ؛ وكانت معه تلك السمكة الكبري التي قادها الملاك للاسكندرية ، واصطادها صياد وباعها للغني .

فلما بدأت زوجته تنظيف السمكة لتعدها للفقراء , وجدت بداخلها كرة الرصاص ، فقامت بإلقائها تحت سريرها لأنهالم تعرف سرها !!

وحزن الغني في قلبه لأن صاحبه لم يسدد القرض في موعده ، وكذلك لم يرسل له الربح المكتوب في الصك (الكمبيالة ) الموقع عليه منه . وبعد عدة أشهر ظل ظل يبحث فيها عنه حتي رنب الله لقاءهما معا ً.

فطالبه الرجل بماله وربحه حسب الاتفاق ،وفي دهشته قال له المقترض إنه أرسله له في موعده مع الملاك ميخائيل !!

فأعلن له الغني بأن الملاك لم يعطه شيئا ً ،ثم سأله عن كيفية إرساله مع الملاك ؟! فذكر له انه قد وضع المال وربحه في كرة للرصاص وألقاها في البحر ، وطلب من الملاك توصيلها اليه في الإسكندرية .

وحينئذ تذكرت زوجة الغني كرة الرصاص التي ألقت بها في حجرتها ، فأتت بها الي زوجها فوجد بها مبلغ "600 دينار من الذهب " ، فشكر الرب وملاكه الجليل ميخائيل ، وتبرع بنصف المبلغ الي كنيسة الملاك بالاسكندرية واعطي النصف الثاني من المال للكسلان ؛ 
لأنه تشجع وعمل وكسب المال ، وكذلك كسب قلب الرب وشفاعة وبركة الملاك ميخائيل.


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

الأعجوبة الثالثة {رعاية الملاك ميخائيل لأسرة مباركة}:


يروي القديس الأنبا ساويرس بطريرك إنطاكية السورية (في القرن السادس ) أنه كان هناك رجل غني وثني يدعي "فاوستوس" ( faustus ) . وذات مرة سافر في البحر الي مدينة فيلبي ( باليونان )وتوجه إلي قرية تابعة لها تسمي " كولونيا ". وكان كل سكانها من المسيحيين . وكان وصوله اليـــــــهــــا ليلة عيــــــــــد الملاك ميخائيل.

وعند وصوله الي كنيسة الملاك بالقرية سمع الالحان الجميلة التي تقال في تلك المناسبة.
فأعجبته بــــــــــشدة . فاقترب من فناء الكنيسة ، وابتدأ يستمع ويتمتع بالألحان في عيــــــــــــــــد المـــــــــــــــلاك هناك.

ثم طلب من أحد المسيحين أن يحدثه عن صاحب هذه العيد . فشرح له عمله في الشفاعة الي الله من أجل شعبه ،ليغفر الله لهم خطاياهم . كما أنه يســأل عن نقاء الهواء وعن زيادة المياه والزروع وغيرها مما يحتاجه البشر والحيوان.

وفي بساطة طلب منه "فاوستوس" أن يري الملاك وأن يتكلم معه ، وأن يأخذ بركته .
فقال له هذا الصديق المسيحي بأنه لا يمكنه أن يراه ، إن لم يصر مسيحيا ً اولا ً
فأشتاق ان يقبل الإيمان برب المجد يسوع.

فلـــــــمــــــا أخــــــــذوه الي الأب الأسقف طلب منه أن يأتي بزوجته وأولاده ،حتي يتم عمادهما معه . وسافر الي بلدته ليــأتي بهم ؛ وكان يدعي الرب لكي يلين قلب زوجته وأولاده ليقبلوا الإيمان.
واستعان بشفاعة رئيس الملائكة ميخــائيل بهذا الشأن.

وفيما كانت السفينة في البحر (الأبيض المتوسط ) هاجت العواصف حتي كادت تغرق السفينة ؛ فصرخ فاوستوس وقال:
"يا سيدي يسوع المسيح خلصني ، لأني نويت انا وأهل بيتي أن نصير مؤمنين بإسمك القدوس العظيم "

فسمع صوتا ً من السماء يقول له :" يا فاوستوس لن يصيبك أي مكروه ".
وفعلا ً هدأت الرياح ، ووصلت السفينة بسلام الي إنطاكية (بسوريا ).
فذهب الي بيته وأعلم زوجته بما حدث له . فأطاعته علي قبول الإيمان ، ثم اخذها مع اولاده ومضي الي اليونان وإلتقي بالأسقف ؛ حيث عمده وسماه "متاؤس" ومعناه ( عطية الله )
وأعطي زوجته إســـــــــــم " إيريني " ومعناه ( سلام ) ودعا أولاده 
يوحنا, واسطفانوس, ويوسف , دانيال ، وكذلك عمد عبيده.
ومكثوا كلهم ضيوفا ً علي الأب الأسقف لمدة شهر، وكان يعلمهم مبادئ الإيمان المسيحي
ثم عاد متأوس الي بلده إنطاكية .

ثم تنيح متأوس وظل أولاده يصنعون الصـــــدقـــــــات والتذكارات للملاك ميخائيل.
فحسدهم إبليس وأثار عليهم الوثنين فأضطهدوهم وسلبوا أموالهم ظلما ً ، فذهب هؤلاء المؤمنين الي عاصمة الدولة.
وهناك تمت حادثة سرقة , وقد اتهمهم فيها الأشرار 
لأن الشيطان تشبه بشيخ وأشار للناس بأنهم هم اللصوص فقبض عليه الوالي.

وكانت أمهم تعزيهم وتعدهم بأن رئيس رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل سينقذهم . فتشفعت به كثيرا ً
من أجل خلاص أولادها.

فا سمعوا في حبسهم صوتا ًيعلن لهم أنه هو الملاك نفسه وأن الله أرسله لمساعدتهم.
ثم اتخذ رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل صورة وزير الملك وأتي للوالي . وأمره بارسال الجند مع ابن متاؤس الاصغر الي بيت رئيس الحرس ، وهناك سيجدون الأواني المسروقة.
ولما فعلوا ذلك ظهرت الحقيقة بإرشاد الملاك ميخائيل وتم القبض علي اللص الحقيقي .

وفي مرة أخري اتهم إبليس- الظاهر في شكل شيخ - الأبناء الأبرار الأربعة بقتل إنسان ،
ولكن ظهر الملاك في شكل أمير غريب من البلدة ،ودعا الملك لسؤل الميت عن المجرم . ولما توجهوا الي حيث جثته ، أعلن أنه مات من لدغ عقرب.
ووبخ الميت الملك علي وثنيته فكتب رسالة إلي بطريرك أفسس وقام بتعميده.
ثم رسم يوحنا اسقف لهذه المدينة . ورسم اسطفانوس قسا ً ، والأخين شماسين


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

+ملائكة جمع ملك او ملاك 
*ملاك= بالعبرى واليونانى = رسول مرسل لابلاغ رسالة *


*+خلقت الملائكة فى اليوم الاول (تكوين 1:2)استندا على طبيعتهم النورانية *
*على انة ليس ما يمنع من ان يكونوا قد خلقوا قبل تكوين العالم كما يرى القديس غريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس *

*+طبيعة الملائكة :*
*1- للملائكة طبيعة عاقلة واعية عارفة ، يدرك الملاك جميع الاشياء ويحيط بدقائق الامور على حقيقتها دفعة واحدة اى بلا تدرج كما هو الحال فى الانسان *
*الا ان معرفة الملائكة معرفة قاصرة ومرتهنة بحدود وظائفهم واعمالهم فى السماء*
*ولا يعرفون الا بقدر ما يطلعهم اللة من معرفة *
*الا ان معرفتهم تفوق معرفة البشر نظرا لقربهم من اللة وطبيعتهم الروحية *


*2- للملائكة طبيعة خالدة فلا يموتون *

*+اعداد الملائكة لا تحصى لكثرتهم *


*+الملائكة الاشرار :يبدوا ان الملائكة جميعا دخلوا امتحانا لا نعلم اين ومتى وكيف؟*
*لكن نتيجة الامتحان فصلوا لفريقين ملائكة ابرار وملائكة اشرار تحت قيادة سطانئيل *
*والذى كان من رتبة الكاروبيم (جمع كروب )*
*وهى رتبة عالية خدمتها مخصصة للعرش الالهى مباشرة *


*+لا توجد توبة للملائكة الاشرار اذ لطبيعة الملاك العاقلة الواعية العارفة وحرية الارادة وصحة التقدير العقلى فالملائكة لا تخطى فى الفهم *
*فان مال احدهم الى طريق الشر فليس عن خطا فى التقدير او الادراك بل عن اصرار وقصد*


*فالملاك لا يندم عن خطا ارتكبة *
*ولا يتحول عن الطريق الذى سلكة *
*ولا يتذبذب بين الخير والشر *
*اذ بارادة الملاك الكاملة بميل لاحد الطريقين *

*+مصير الشيطان وكل اتباعة النار الابدية *

*+الشيطان لة :*
*1- قوة مادية هائلةاذ لم يجردة اللة من قدراتة كرئيس ملائكة *
*ولكن قوة الشيطان فى حدود ما يسمح بة اللة *

*2- قوة الشيطان المعنوية هائلة متى سمح لة الانسان وانقاد لعروضة الشريرة *
*3-هدف الشيطان اشاعة الفوضى واحلال الانقسام بين الناس*
*4- الشيطان لة صفات العناد والمثابرة والدهاء وعدم التخاذل والخجل والتراجع *
*5- يمكنة التخفى والخداع واليقظة والسهر *


*ولا يقهر الشيطان الا الاتضاع *
*والتمسك بالملك المسيح ليحارب تلك الحروب عنا *
*اذ محارباتنا ليست مع جسد انما مع اجناد الشر وقواتة الشريرة *
*وللرب حرب مع عماليق من دور لدور *





المرجع:

الكتاب العميق القصير الرائع (السماء ) 
للانبا يؤانس اسقف الغربية المتنيح 

من صفحة 83 الى صفحة 110


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

*موضوع

مميز


مجهود رائع



لن ينسى الرب يسوع مجهودك

سيبارككم

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا​*


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الملايكة :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)*

*موضوع

مميز


مجهود رائع



لن ينسى الرب يسوع مجهودك

سيبارككم

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا​*


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2012)

للرفع


----------

